# The Ash Grove



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

The Ash Grove (Welsh: Llwyn Onn or Llynn Onn) is a traditional Welsh folk song whose melody has been set to numerous sets of lyrics. The guitar arrangement is selected as one of RCM level 2 repertoire.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Nicely done. I grew up in Ashgrove, ON.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Sneaky said:


> Nicely done. I grew up in Ashgrove, ON.


Cool Sneaky!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Lovely tune, well played.

"The Ash Grove" was the tune for "O Bark Lake" (how graceful your tall pine trees towering…). I worked at Bark Lake for some years. It was a tradition to introduce it with "Sung to 'The Ash Grove'" knowing that no one knew "The Ash Grove."

So when it was time for me to write a town song for Gananoque, I knew just where to turn.


----------

